# Window ?



## Jro2244 (Oct 13, 2006)

whats up everybody i have a question about a window in my grow room.  What should i cover it up with any suggestions?


----------



## j2x (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd suggest black plastic, plywood, rigid insulation, aluminum foil, etc.  Is there something tricky about the window that would lead to a less obvious solution?


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 13, 2006)

Dont use aluminum-hot spots!  A window can be usefull though in terms of ventilation (at least for me)  Just some black plastic is good though.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 16, 2006)

What I do is put up some old blinds and make sure to close them.  Then I place the black plastic over that.  That way from outside people think it is just a regular room.  Boarded and plastic up windows are sure signs of a grow in progress.  Just to be safe.  It's obvious, but I had to say it.

TGT


----------



## Jro2244 (Oct 16, 2006)

cool thanks everyone one more question for the walls do u think that flat white paint would do?


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes it will.  Or Mylar Reflecter on the walls.


----------

